# I was on TV, again!



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

look, im a star now


----------



## Amalia (Feb 27, 2009)

you are really popular, I am not quite 2 weeks here on this forum and you are probably the most eye-catching guy here


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

very good job. i would have been going crazy if i had to do that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

WOOT! :boogie :boogie :boogie
You were broadcast all over your metropolitan area and you looked confident!

I didn't know you were a mail carrier. What is your Postal Service called? I'm in the States, so we have the "United States Postal Service".

By the way, is there any system to your ZIP codes like we have here? I have always seen M1Y 2G7 and stuff like that, but can't figure out any system.

Here in the U.S., we have the five digit number, with the first number denoting the section of the country - 0 in the Northeast, 9 - West Coast, Alaska, and Hawaii.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Cool, great job AJ!


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

_AJ_ said:


> look, im a star now


That's totally awesome! Good job!


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

you don't look like you have SA at all. Just like a regular guy.


----------



## LonelyHeart87 (Jan 26, 2009)

S.T.A.T. said:


> you don't look like you have SA at all. Just like a regular guy.


I was just going to say that! You looked great!


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow! Good job! Congrats! :yay


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cool bro. I would chicken out


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

Haha, cool!


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

That's great!


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Lol nice and you're walking in snow too (I hate walking in snow especially when my SA is bad)! I probably wouldn't have been as calm if I had to walk in snow and talk to a news reporter (or maybe I would've been calm who knows?)! Great job!


----------



## beautibelle (Dec 13, 2008)

Congrats! You look brave and confident.


----------



## MsShyKenz (Jul 18, 2008)

That's pretty incredible. You don't come off as being even remotely shy!
:yay


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Well done AJ!


----------



## static.unknown (Aug 17, 2008)

Congratulations AJ


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Want2Bconfident (Sep 14, 2008)

AJ you were excellent, came across really well! Good on you!


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Wow, that's a really impressive achievement! 

Well done AJ!


----------

